# Stealth Skin Viewing Problems



## Olaf the Stout (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi there,

For some reason the post time when you are viewing the messageboards using the Stealth skin has been changed to a light brown/orange colour.  It is rather difficult to read.  Is there any reason why it was changed?  And is there any possibility of the colour being changed to something that is more easily readable in Stealth mode?

Thanks,

Olaf the Stout


----------



## maggot (Jul 12, 2007)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> For some reason the post time when you are viewing the messageboards using the Stealth skin has been changed to a light brown/orange colour.  It is rather difficult to read.




That's putting it charitably.  I was installing a new system and thought there was a problem in my browser configuration.  Now I find out it happens on my older machine as well.  I hope we can get it back to readable.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jul 12, 2007)

Thankfully it is only the post times that are like this.  If it was the actual thread titles it would bother me a little more.  At the moment it is just slightly annoying for me.  I'm sure someone will be kind enough to come along and fix it up for us shortly.  

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jul 12, 2007)

I too use the Stealth skin and would like to see the color of the time changed.  I'm curious why it was changed in the first place.


----------



## werk (Jul 13, 2007)

Still yellow, eyes bleeding.

Bump.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 13, 2007)

We've seen this.  Don't know what happened.  Sorry for not replying earlier - we're very, very busy right now.  We'll get to it as soon as we can.


----------



## Mycanid (Jul 13, 2007)

Actually switched temporarily to the PHB style of viewing the threads, and that seems okay.


----------



## Mycanid (Jul 13, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> We've seen this.  Don't know what happened.  Sorry for not replying earlier - we're very, very busy right now.  We'll get to it as soon as we can.




When you can sirs - when you can.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jul 20, 2007)

Just a status check/bump.

Any idea when this will be fixed?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## werk (Jul 30, 2007)

Another bump, it's been 3 weeks now.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Aug 6, 2007)

Another status check.  Any idea when this might be fixed?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Michael Morris (Aug 6, 2007)

Fixed.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Aug 6, 2007)

That's much better.  Thanks for that.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Mycanid (Aug 6, 2007)

Hooray!


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Aug 6, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## maggot (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## werk (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks again!

Red...I feel so...naughty.


----------



## JoeBlank (Aug 7, 2007)

Adding my thanks. Much better.


----------

